# any value in EUREKA jars?



## Mike O (May 6, 2006)

Hi all, I am not a jar collector, I have been digging a local farm dump and have found lots ot thease jars that say Eureka on them, I didn't know what they were then I found one with a top on it and realized they were perserve jars! There are 3 fifferent sizes I would guess 1 quart and smaller. I should have known I am finding 100's of canning jar lids!


----------



## woody (May 6, 2006)

They are worth $25-250 or more depending on which jars you have.


----------



## Mike O (May 6, 2006)

Holly COW! I guess I should go back and pull them out, I had thought they were just jars! and worthless so I was just covering them over and discarding them! Funny though The only Eureka lid I have found is the one on the jar that made me realize what they were! Like I said there are a lot of thease jars, This one is the middle size, They are all clear and it and the top are imbossed Eureka and the bottom of the Jar says Eureka jar Company Boston Mass! Here is a picture of the one I took home. Thanks  Mike


----------



## craigc90 (May 6, 2006)

The one in the picture is worth $20 to $25 the smallest one is worth $50 to $75 I would go back and get them and as many lids as you can find. I have a 28 ounce one without a lid if you get a few extra lids keep me in mind[]


----------



## capsoda (May 7, 2006)

There are different types of Eureka fruit jars. I beleave those are the more common {$15 to $20} jars. The closures {lid and clamp} is 50% of the value. The half pint which is the smallest is worth the most depending on the color $30 to $50.
 I wouldn't flood the market thought.

 Look for as many clamps and lids as you can find.

 I'll put in my order for a set right now. Email or PM me.


----------



## Mike O (May 7, 2006)

So, I went back and dug some more today. I came home with 79 tops in perfect condition. I am sorry to report im my hast over the last couple of digs, I broke a LOT of the jars. I did however get 22 of the 5" size and 28 of the 2 1/2" size. There were some Ball jars, Atlas and 1,  1/2 size Mason jar with the top still on it. I did not get any of the metal clamps for the Eureka's Now Woody, Craigc90 and Capsoda, since you 3 were soo nice as to respond to my post if any of you need covers send me your mailing address and how many you need and I will send you a couple each! Thanks again for your help. Mike


----------



## capsoda (May 7, 2006)

Hey Mike, Are ya gonna post any pic of the jars.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 8, 2006)

> {$15 to $20} jars. The closures {lid and clamp} is 50% of the value. The half pint which is the smallest is worth the most depending on the color $30 to $50.


 
 I just heard of a major find of these. The price just dropped by 75-90%.


----------



## Mike O (May 8, 2006)

I guess I will just have to put them in a box in at attic for 100 years then!
 Here is a picture of all the lids and 1/2 of the jars


----------



## capsoda (May 8, 2006)

Geeeezzzzzz, don't do that. We don't get Eureka jars here very often and I hate buying off Ebay.

 Or at least pick out a nice set with the glass lids for me and let me know what you want for them.


----------



## Mike O (May 8, 2006)

try again


----------



## capsoda (May 8, 2006)

Man, Wish I could dig up something like that or something I collect by the ton.Lol

 Hey Eric, Who has them?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 8, 2006)

> Hey Eric, Who has them?


 
 Gees, I don't remember, some guy named Mike I think?

 Hey Mike, did you get my last mail?


----------



## Mike O (May 8, 2006)

Don't know Eric,  I got your last email I got BUT What was your last email you sent ?????LOL


----------



## Mike O (May 8, 2006)

Here is a shot of the Mason's I got out of the same dump! Of corse there are LOT'S of other bottles there too


----------



## capsoda (May 8, 2006)

Those midget Masons book at about $75 but in the real world sell for about $35 dollars. The lids will sell for that by them selves.

 Can't tell whats on the big one. In general they sell for around $10 to $20 unless they are some rare varient. Are the tops ground?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 9, 2006)

Sorry, maybe I didn't send it or it got lost in the mail.  Almost any weekday can be worked around. I'm looking at a 1699 house myself. He's a friend of mine but I'm having trouble hooking up.


----------



## craigc90 (May 11, 2006)

I got my lids today and my bonus jar[]
   Thanks that was very nice of you.


----------



## Mike O (May 15, 2006)

Glad to help Craig!


----------



## shearylon (Sep 14, 2013)

I bought this jar today.  It is in great shape, all clean and has the lid..does any one know the value?  It is a half gallon jar...thanks


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Shearylon, welcome. 
 Your coming into a 7 year old thread but a Â½ gallon in clear I wouldn't expect much difference than the lowest end posted above.


----------



## shearylon (Sep 14, 2013)

I know this is jars but does any one have an Oxford  NC coke bottle they want to sell?


----------

